# Sunday Elbow blue marlin



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Coco Loco left Palafox at 5:30am Sunday for a nipple trip. Trolled nipple and on south east looking for current rip. Not much to fish on so we turned west toward Elbow. About 2 miles east of Elbow we found a floating kid's balloon and fished it, nothing. 1/4 mile later we found another floating kid's balloon and pulled by it. Wham, blue marlin, about 300, comes out of water on port flat line. Made 2 jumps. Had him on for a few minutes and he jumped off. Circled several times but he was gone. Turned north to troll inside shelf looking for wahoo from elbow to nipple and found 2 short weed lines and one good current push but no bait. Picked up barry on grass. Nice day on water a little breezy out of the east.


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry you lost the Blue Charlie, but at least you got a hook in one and a few jumps!


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip. It did get choppy out that way!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

hooking and loosing is better than never hooking at all.:thumbup:
thanks for the report.


----------



## Macgyver46 (Nov 17, 2013)

Good report


----------

